# how many???



## Buckeyefisher7 (Mar 1, 2011)

where r some central ohio lakes with good populations of saugeye???


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

almost all of them are stocked


----------



## qpan13 (May 30, 2010)

http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Home/Fis...w/fishingprospectsd1/tabid/17976/Default.aspx

click on different lakes and it will give you stats about it!! Help me pick where I go


----------



## Fishingislife (May 20, 2004)

Buckeyefisher7 said:


> where r some central ohio lakes with good populations of saugeye???


Deer Creek, Buckeye lake, alum creek, and Hoover are all good central Ohio lakes with good numbers for Saugeye.


----------

